# Joe Biden livestreams his coronavirus vaccination



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2020)

Joe Biden has livestreamed himself receiving his first dose of the coronavirus vaccine. "I'm doing this to demonstrate that people should be prepared when it's available to take the vaccine. There's nothing to worry about, I'm looking forward to the second shot," he said.

It's worth reposting what I said previously:


koohiiwonomimasu69 said:


> Conspiracy theorists will inevitably make shit up like the video is a deepfake, a look-alike got vaccinated for them or the vaccine was replaced with a saline solution but those who are beyond reason are a lost cause.



I will get vaccinated and strongly recommend everyone who does not have a medical exemption get it too.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 22, 2020)

Do people actually respect him enough to do the whole "monkey see, monkey do" thing?


----------



## TheRedfox (Dec 22, 2020)

Probably not.
It's just important to get the first 10-20% vaccinated the next months, when that happens and everyone(including people unsure about vaccinations) knows someone who got vaccinated then a lot more people will get convinced to take the vaccine which is needed to get society back to normal.

That'll only leave a very small group of crazies in the end who will use some logical fallacy or n=1 blown up story which is not even correlated as a reason not to get a vaccine. No need to worry about the antivaxxers that much for now


----------



## notimp (Dec 23, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Do people actually respect him enough to do the whole "monkey see, monkey do" thing?


Its the jobtitle, stupid. 

Same reason people think they have to respect moderators for the 'virtual internet brass', or like their posts because they perceive them as higher beings that have stepped down their virtual podests to talk to the common folks (sorry, but for once - there is a learning opportunity there, as in 'how people work').

I learned this way back when, when 10k people all of a sudden thought that Major Nelson was an intelligent being, worth listening to and worth defending, by the mere fact, that he spoke to them, and had access.

This is how humans work, and yes - it works.

It absolutely works.


Roughly. People want to form groups. People want to follow leaders. (Saves brain cycles.) Saved Brain cycles then are used to construct and defend why the group has so much meaning for them viciously - with no effing reason, without anyone having even asked them to. People are SUUUUUUUUUUUUCKERS for anyone who might construct for them a feeling to belong. So whatever leader figure says - is very important.

'Let them think for me - I'll then copy behavior' works on so many levels, its not even funny.  Even kind of subliminally in my case..  (Less worried, when I see stuff like that.)

Never underestimate a good piece of public theatre.
---


edit: I clue you in on even more stuff. 

Moral leaders work better than political ones - for that purpose. (And to be a moral leader is the only thing Biden ever strived to be in his life, and the only thing he was qualified to, not joking...)

Do you know why the British still have the Royal Family?

Because it works.

One level on which it works is the following. You have the elected political leader of your country, summerize - what they (their party) are doing, in front of a 'moral leadership' figure every few weeks.

As a result - politics gets better. (Less partisan, less backstabby, less random sh*t made up ad hoc, ...)

Its magic.

Stephen Fry reflected on this once, and came to this conclusion. Video should be out there, somewhere..


----------



## Xzi (Dec 23, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Do people actually respect him enough to do the whole "monkey see, monkey do" thing?


I think it's more just to get out ahead of Republican talking points.  "Oh the elitist doctors and politicians want all of US to take the vaccine, but they won't risk it themselves." That type of BS.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Dec 23, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Do people actually respect him enough to do the whole "monkey see, monkey do" thing?



You mean like Trump supporters?


----------



## 0x3000027E (Dec 23, 2020)

Xzi said:


> I think it's more just to get out ahead of Republican talking points.  "Oh the elitist doctors and politicians want all of US to take the vaccine, but they won't risk it themselves" type of BS.



"Oh goody, they got the Republicans on that one!"
"Yay, talking points squashed, we win!"

Could it be you are impressed with such low-effort political action?

Before we fawn over Biden LiveStreams, lets discuss a more serious matter; the need to turn over congressional seats. To transform political positions into temporary positions of public service. The R vs. D facade gets tiring; its time to evolve, friend.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 23, 2020)

Xzi said:


> I think it's more just to get out ahead of Republican talking points.  "Oh the elitist doctors and politicians want all of US to take the vaccine, but they won't risk it themselves." That type of BS.


Is that a republican talking point or a moron talking point?

Not all republicans are morons and not all morons (plenty of stupid earth mothers in California, Washington, Oregon and other hippy states/cities that would no more vote US right wing than [insert something that they would find unpleasant]) are Republicans.

It is a basic photo op ploy. Get a respected person to be seen doing something. Think my favourite was after a salmonella scare the other year in cucumbers they got a politico to gobble a cucumber on the news.

My question though was that Biden chap is hardly the great hope of the world, not even sure he was the best they could find out there list of acceptable candidates. To that end is chucking him on stage to be shot in the arm (assuming they did it properly for this one unlike that hilarious photo op the other day where the needle was depressed already, and it was not lizard clone, deepfake, saline solution, slow acting poison so she can take over... or whatever the conspiracy types want to this time) that useful a thing?
Or is it as notimp says and the "he is my president and therefore I respect him" line (or that with some combo of "respect the office therefore the man is OK by me") actually is a thing people believe?


----------



## satel (Dec 23, 2020)

koohiiwonomimasu69 said:


> I will get vaccinated and strongly recommend everyone who does not have a medical exemption get it too.




good for you & make sure you post pics of yourself taking it, a lot of people will not take this evil vaccine & yes the video is 1000% fake,they made covid to vaccinate billions of people to reduce earth's population to 1 billion (The Great Reset). even Bill Gate said their goal is to reduce earth population by way of vaccine.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 24, 2020)

0x3000027E said:


> "Oh goody, they got the Republicans on that one!"
> "Yay, talking points squashed, we win!"
> 
> Could it be you are impressed with such low-effort political action?


No, I offered no opinion on it, I was only explaining what I perceive the mindset to be.



FAST6191 said:


> Is that a republican talking point or a moron talking point?


Is there any differen...



FAST6191 said:


> Not all republicans are morons and not all morons (plenty of stupid earth mothers in California, Washington, Oregon and other hippy states/cities that would no more vote US right wing than [insert something that they would find unpleasant]) are Republicans.


Oh.  Well I'd say many of those people are also morons, given how prevalent anti-vax and anti-science beliefs are among them.  Yes there are dumb Democrats as well.

And yeah the entire gesture is also kind of dumb, but it's unfortunately necessary in a society where anti-intellectual beliefs and conspiracy theories are so prevalent.  Republicans would have us burning witches again, and there's a fair number of Democrats with regressive/kooky beliefs as well.


----------



## ghjfdtg (Dec 24, 2020)

satel said:


> good for you & make sure you post pics of yourself taking it, a lot of people will not take this evil vaccine & yes the video is 1000% fake,they made covid to vaccinate billions of people to reduce earth's population to 1 billion (The Great Reset). even Bill Gate said their goal is to reduce earth population by way of vaccine.


On which kind of drugs are you?


----------



## Ericzander (Dec 24, 2020)

This is giving me "Princess Diana shaking hands with an AIDs patient" vibes. I don't have a problem with Biden getting the vaccine and having it be televised, especially since he wasn't one of the politicians trying to downplay the widespread death that the virus has caused.


FAST6191 said:


> Do people actually respect him enough to do the whole "monkey see, monkey do" thing?


He did receive the most votes in US history (with Trump receiving the second most in history) with the greatest voter turnout percentage than we've had in decades. I don't think we can say with a straight face that Biden isn't respected by a large group of people. 



notimp said:


> Same reason people think they have to respect moderators for the 'virtual internet brass', or like their posts because they perceive them as higher beings that have stepped down their virtual podests to talk to the common folks (sorry, but for once - there is a learning opportunity there, as in 'how people work').


I agree. Magstaff on the other hand... we're clearly a special breed that deserves--nay--demands respect. My name is yellowish orange and thus I am great. Also I have an anime avatar so I have to be taken seriously. 



Xzi said:


> I think it's more just to get out ahead of Republican talking points.  "Oh the elitist doctors and politicians want all of US to take the vaccine, but they won't risk it themselves." That type of BS.


I agree with this too. On the flip side, some leaders who very much had their heads in the sand about the virus are now taking the vaccine under the guise of "spreading awareness" when, really, they care more about keeping themselves safe (I don't think Biden is one of those people.).



0x3000027E said:


> Before we fawn over Biden LiveStreams, lets discuss a more serious matter; the need to turn over congressional seats. To transform political positions into temporary positions of public service. The R vs. D facade gets tiring; its time to evolve, friend.


That's a bit off topic, yeah? There's merit to that conversation but it seems derailing here. 



satel said:


> good for you & make sure you post pics of yourself taking it, a lot of people will not take this evil vaccine & yes the video is 1000% fake,they made covid to vaccinate billions of people to reduce earth's population to 1 billion (The Great Reset). even Bill Gate said their goal is to reduce earth population by way of vaccine.


*Citation needed.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 24, 2020)

Ericzander said:


> He did receive the most votes in US history (with Trump receiving the second most in history) with the greatest voter turnout percentage than we've had in decades. I don't think we can say with a straight face that Biden isn't respected by a large group of people.


I generally got the impression that US politics, apparently especially this last go around, was more about the least worst option than anything particularly resembling respect. Similarly looking at approval ratings for politicos in general (though incumbency rates might speak to another notion) it would not speak to them being the joy bringers. For myself I have never met a politico I would piss on if they were on fire, saving that it is counts as a last insult or if I did not act I would get done for depraved indifference or something.

Basically if you are going to do a photo op then there are surely better ones, though I suppose as a nice slideshow of various peeps then it could work.


----------



## kiaghi7 (Dec 24, 2020)

To paraphrase the great philosopher George Carlin:

"Think of how dumb the average person is... Now think about half the people out there are even more dumb than that!"


----------



## satel (Dec 24, 2020)

ghjfdtg said:


> On which kind of drugs are you?


 the TRUTH nothing more nothing less


----------



## satel (Dec 24, 2020)

Ericzander said:


> *Citation needed.




bill gate on reducing world's population by vaccine:





David Icke speaks the truth,i recommend watching his videos:


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 24, 2020)

David Icke is a total nutjob, I wouldn't go around using him as your reference unless your goal is just trolling.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2020)

If he can, then I can too!!


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 24, 2020)

If this is a making people infertile injection then young guys in droves are paying fortunes to walk like John Wayne for a week but in turn be reasonably sure (vasectomies are not 100%) that they are not going to be landed with kids, and the young ladies are also not exactly doing nothing to avoid getting up the duff. Shot in the arm to last average fertility window (if not longer) is then far far far more appealing -- so far there was a trial or two but nothing likely coming to market for a while.
Similarly most governments in the world are shit scared about their populations dropping (on vasectomies then see the requirements for it in Russia, or if you want funny I recommend "do it for Denmark") -- they took the stupid route of assuming there would always be growth to pay for today's expenses.

To that end it seems both counterproductive and the financially lesser plan if said hyper evil plan is to go into place.
https://news.sky.com/story/covid-19...nated-in-2021-spending-watchdog-says-12162805 reckons 11. 7 billion for the UK to buy and deploy (buying alone "267 million doses of COVID vaccines were purchased by the government at a cost of £2.9bn."). I would not be too proud to turn that down if offered but they can make way more than that if it was a sterility injection that allows you to dodge gold diggers and baby traps.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 24, 2020)

I like the ridiculous idea that the vaccine was made to kill people, when the virus is already doing that.


----------



## omgcat (Dec 24, 2020)

KingVamp said:


> I like the ridiculous idea that the vaccine was made to kill people, when the virus is already doing that.



also claims of it causing sterility, when the arterial damage from COVID is causing ED anyways. let these people neuter themselves to own the libs, I want my dick and balls to keep working without a virus fucking them up.


----------



## satel (Dec 25, 2020)

subcon959 said:


> David Icke is a total nutjob, I wouldn't go around using him as your reference unless your goal is just trolling.


your opinion matters. NOT, i see him as good honest man who speaks truth. rare to find these days

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



KingVamp said:


> I like the ridiculous idea that the vaccine was made to kill people, when the virus is already doing that.



not true at all. survival rate of the virus is 99.6% stop spreading false information.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



omgcat said:


> also claims of it causing sterility, when the arterial damage from COVID is causing ED anyways. let these people neuter themselves to own the libs, I want my dick and balls to keep working without a virus fucking them up.



stop spreading false information, the media is owned by the same people behind the virus & vaccine.


----------



## notimp (Dec 25, 2020)

satel said:


> your opinion matters. NOT, i see him as good honest man who speaks truth. rare to find these days


You and 50% of lizard people agree.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reptilian_conspiracy_theory

50% because I'm not quite sure which side they are on. 

Btw - watched part of his video, the emotional sentiment is not wrong, and it really is interesting how he copes with the fallout of what happened after that. But if you are looking for rolemodels, he might be not the best... 

Well it depends... A little looney people with tons of ambition, now have a place to live it out as well...


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 25, 2020)

I smell the rat. Maybe this is actually Vitamin B shot. You never know. Never trust them. If it is... To be honest, who cares.   I refused. He is an example for people to watch so thhat they will say, oh.. he is safe so I will get the vaccine because its safe ? Okkkkk. No thanks, thought. 

@satei,

Actually, you don't know what you are talking about. You believe everything what you was told. The news can't be trust at all. You don't see them as witness. You don't know him very well. He could be a liar and he could be honest.. either way. The politician are always the corrupt. Nothing's new.


----------



## scroeffie1984 (Dec 25, 2020)

good luck


----------



## satel (Dec 25, 2020)

notimp said:


> You and 50% of lizard people agree.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reptilian_conspiracy_theory
> 
> 50% because I'm not quite sure which side they are on.
> ...



not conspiracy theory anymore it's a fact covid is man made to inject innocent people with deadly vaccine,they have started from the top with the killing of old people aka useless people to them. ones who recommend others to take this vaccine are either on the side of evil willingly or via utter stupidity, either way they are taking apart in a murder.


----------



## notimp (Dec 25, 2020)

satel said:


> not conspiracy theory anymore it's a fact covid is man made to inject innocent people with deadly vaccine,they have started from the top with the killing of old people aka useless people to them. ones who recommend others to take this vaccine are either on the side of evil willingly or via utter stupidity, either way they are helping in a murder.


My point being, it might not be the best thing to put all your trust into the lizard people guy, even if emotionally you agree with his sentiment. (In that video, which I watched (half of it), which was interesting and even partly emotionally touching. He toned down 'ambition' quite a bit, since he first appeared on the internet. )


----------



## satel (Dec 25, 2020)

notimp said:


> My point being, it might not be the best thing to put all your trust into the lizard people guy, even if emotionally you agree with his sentiment.



who said i put any trust in anyone ? i was just saying he is a good honest man & he is. his stand against the plandemic is 100% legit


----------



## notimp (Dec 25, 2020)

satel said:


> who said i put any trust in anyone ? i was just saying he is a good honest man & he is. his stand against the plandemic is 100% legit


You basically said, listen to that guy, he speaks the truth, this is a rare thing these days.  Also 'dont trust noone' only is a good motto for when you are teenager, maybe...  Have some people you trust? Whats the harm. Maybe not David Icke..  Maybe.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 25, 2020)

satel said:


> who said i put any trust in anyone ? i was just saying he is a good honest man & he is. his stand against the plandemic is 100% legit



Seriously ? You know that he is a good honest man ? How do you know ? Is he your friend in real life ? Do you know him 100 percent very well ? There is no rare people out there. Nobody's perfect. 

Be careful with what you are saying ? 100 percent legit ? Really ? Wow. You are lacking. SMH.


----------



## satel (Dec 25, 2020)

notimp said:


> You basically said, listen to that guy, he speaks the truth, this is a rare thing these days.  Also 'dont trust noone' only is a good motto for when you are teenager, maybe...  Have some people you trust? Whats the harm. Maybe not David Icke..  Maybe.



listen, i said he speaks the truth about the plandemic which is my opinion & the opinion of millions of people around the world who share the same understanding & can see it's a plandemic & not a pandemic. 
even the evil people behind the plandemic are calling it the GREAT RESET (NWO) = in other words it's a plan

as for (don't trust no one)  it's hard to fully trust anyone specially in these very dark times we live in, David Icke although good honest man & i agree with all that he said thus far about the plandemic may under pressure or bribe change his path. but for now he is still truth & freedom fighter in my book


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 25, 2020)

satel said:


> not conspiracy theory anymore it's a fact covid is man made to inject innocent people with deadly vaccine,they have started from the top with the killing of old people aka useless people to them. ones who recommend others to take this vaccine are either on the side of evil willingly or via utter stupidity, either way they are taking apart in a murder.



You have no proof. Okay, I am done with this ridiculous arguments. Have a good day.


----------



## satel (Dec 25, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> Seriously ? You know that he is a good honest man ? How do you know ? Is he your friend in real life ? Do you know him 100 percent very well ? There is no rare people out there. Nobody's perfect.
> 
> Be careful with what you are saying ? 100 percent legit ? Really ? Wow. You are lacking. SMH.



many people know the TRUTH few dare to speak it,others would turn a blind eye or even participate in this plandemic for financial gain. David Icke is willing to put his life on the line speaking to thousands of people. what do you call a person like him ? rare ? honest ? hero ?


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 25, 2020)

It's hard to take anyone seriously who thinks truth is an opinion.


----------



## eyeliner (Dec 25, 2020)

I am all for vaccination, but I find it so strange how quick they were able to manufacture it and release it.

Upon release, a new mutation of the virus appears... Talk about timing right there.

As for good old Joe being televised, I am all for it. Let's hope he doesn't get a secondary effect, or else the entire movement will get roasted and naysayers will go to the roads and be idiots.


----------



## Lacius (Dec 25, 2020)

eyeliner said:


> I am all for vaccination, but I find it so strange how quick they were able to manufacture it and release it.
> 
> Upon release, a new mutation of the virus appears... Talk about timing right there.
> 
> As for good old Joe being televised, I am all for it. Let's hope he doesn't get a secondary effect, or else the entire movement will get roasted and naysayers will go to the roads and be idiots.


We've had the vaccine since January/February after the genetic sequence of the virus was published on January 11. Unlike other vaccines, this is an RNA vaccine, which is extremely quick to develop with a genetic sequence. We've had RNA vaccine technology for awhile, but it has mostly been used on non-human animals until now. There wasn't an urgency for a vaccine before now.


----------



## notimp (Dec 25, 2020)

satel said:


> even the evil people behind the plandemic are calling it the GREAT RESET (NWO) = in other words it's a plan


What makes them evil?

Here is what makes them worried:


They are detached, they are trying to play their influence, they dont care about the democratic process, they are creating solutions that most people will hate. But what makes them evil.




They will feature a Greta faster than anyone in the world, if only this will make you love them.

Also, lets not call them by conspiracy names (NWO is literally just a foreign policy term). Lets call them the Davos crowd, the World Economic Forum, or if you want to be more dramatic, the Masters of the Universe, all those are accepted terms, that will yield you better search results than 'the NWO'.


----------



## satel (Dec 25, 2020)

notimp said:


> What makes them evil?
> 
> Here is what makes them worried:
> 
> ...




creating a pandemic to inject & kill people is not evil to you. just keep defending what you see is right,not all people are good or going to heaven.


----------



## notimp (Dec 25, 2020)

satel said:


> creating a pandemic to inject & kill people is not evil to you. just keep defending what you see is right,not all people are good or going to heaven.


Yeah, I think thats the part that you conveniently made up. 

Also - what people are considered 'Masters of the Universe' shifts from time to time..  https://academic.oup.com/ser/article-abstract/18/2/315/5475483


edit: Let me elaborate on that point. I call it, like I see it.
In the 'The Great Reset' video there are two journalists who are allowed to ask questions. One of them is from my home country. I met him at a liberal elites meetup once, didnt even talk to him, visited one of his lectures.
edit: This guy: https://www.alpbach.org/en/person/thomas-seifert/

In the video - im mostly getting "embedded journalism" dragged along to give the whole thing an appearance of happening at the public stage vibes from him.

Regardless. Same crowd, worried about Covid19 and the consequences, and very angry about Chinese 'communication policy' at the start of the outbreak. Before it was a huge thing in the press, even in europe.
---

On the Davos Crowd in general. Whenever they try to playact 'worried humanists' that doesnt go over too well with the political public. Climate Change was the only exception I know of - where everyone just went with, well - the answer obviously is to send everyone into religiously motivated stuper, and into the economic middle ages, while reframing their entire motivation structures.

And that was - because, no debate allowed - everyone sees that as the solution.

Now would you kindly make up models for people to find that wonderful? Please? We'll pay you!


----------



## satel (Dec 25, 2020)

notimp said:


> Yeah, I think thats the part that you conveniently made up.
> 
> Also - what people are considered 'Masters of the Universe' shifts from time to time..  https://academic.oup.com/ser/article-abstract/18/2/315/5475483



masters of the universe has not truly shifted since the killing of jesus,the difference now is they have total control via using the us & eu to serve their worldwide agenda ( middle east wars,africa vaccines,poverty,porn...etc  & now this plandemic ). this is the last reply i make in this thread,i have already said what i needed to say for the sake of innocent people,replying to you does not matter to me.


----------



## notimp (Dec 25, 2020)

satel said:


> masters of the universe has not truly shifted since the killing of jesus,the difference now is they have total control via using the us & eu to serve their worldwide agenda ( middle east wars,africa vaccines,poverty,porn...etc  & now this plandemic ). this is the last reply i make in this thread,i have already said what i needed to say for the sake of innocent people,replying to you does not matter to me.


*sigh* Now thats big picture. The whole world theory of domination since Jesus walked on earth, featuring wars, poverty, porn - none of that is you fault, or how humans work in general, all of this is 'intelligent design', and the culmination of all of that falls into your lifetime, where you are the chosen one to have found out, condensed it into one long sentence and are now telling/warning the world.

Of course you dont need proof. Feeling is enough.

And the entire context you got for all of the elements of your theory is 'one group of guys makes up - everything, and mainly - how the world runs'.

Which never was true, ever.

But always was a nice convenient way, to reduce complexity down to the point, where everything becomes explainable. You recreated 'god' (the concept) in the image of a few people holding (mostly public) meetings, and because you didnt quite understand what was going on, you called them evil.

What you did, is also almost a historical meme (trope).

Most of that ist trying to reduce complexity so it becomes 'palpable', some of it is reducing uncertainty, so you dont have to fear it (uncertainty) any longer. So you are giving it a name. The name is NWO. Other people are giving it other names. So try different search terms, maybe you'll learn more about it..


----------

